# My newly aquired six string



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Evening All

Just a few pics of my new shredder, it arrived this afternoon, and I love it. My surname is Gibson, so I just had to own one!!






























Nige


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

That's a beauty mate, a true beauty, love the Ibanez too, can we turn this into a guitar porn thread? Lol


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Yeh the Ibanez is a great guitar, a tad heavy, but a nice low action, and great fretboard make up for it.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

I've got the 20th anniversary jem which is a real heavy guitar. It's body was designed by a Japanese fish tank specialist Apparently hence why it lights up. I checked on Steve Vai and he rarely plays it for more than 2 songs on stage. It's the first jem on the left in the pic


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

BRUNBERG said:


> I've got the 20th anniversary jem which is a real heavy guitar. It's body was designed by a Japanese fish tank specialist Apparently hence why it lights up. I checked on Steve Vai and he rarely plays it for more than 2 songs on stage. It's the first jem on the left in the pic
> 
> ]


Tell me that lots in a shop and youre not just greedy.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

dcj said:


> Tell me that lots in a shop and youre not just greedy.


 that's my spare room mate. I'm slowly building a nice collection of all the guitars I wanted when I was a kid. The right ones are a great investment but I would never sell them so it's irrelevant :thumb:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

A bit of a rocker then looking at some of the style of guitars?


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Guilty, though I play various styles

Another pic lol


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

BRUNBERG said:


> Guilty, though I play various styles
> 
> Another pic lol


LOL, Mr. Sambora is that you? Youre just showing off now.
Who,s your favourite? Mines this bloke:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

oooh the double neck sg is stunning..

i have a 64 sg double cutaway bass myself.
its not in the best condition but thats its life story

and a fender elctro acoustic.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Lol tough one, favourite for phrasing slash, technician satriani/ via/ malmsteen, metal dimebag/ Alexi Laiho also big fan of SRV/ jimmy page etc etc haven't got an all out favourite


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> oooh the double neck sg is stunning..
> 
> i have a 64 sg double cutaway bass myself.
> its not in the best condition but thats its life story
> ...


That's my baby.
Zakk Wylde released the song "in this river" which became a tribute to Dimebag Darrel. I saw the video and fell in love. Called Gibson direct and they told me it wasn't going to be a production model. Called Gibson custom shop but they said it was one of a few models they could not make as it was a custom piece for ZW.

I bought an EDS jimmy page signature series which came in cherry red, had all the electrics stripped and had in painted black. The back of the neck is lacquered wood with black headstock with paint tapered into a V like the ZW signature Les Paul's.
Once painted I sourced 4 EMG active ZW spec pick ups and had the scratch plate and rear plates custom made in a mirror finish. It is now a 99% accurate replica if Zakk's except all his have grocer tuners and mine still has the original's as I didn't want to risk cracking the neck when swapping them

Better pic of her


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

thats awesome mate..


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

BRUNBERG said:


> I've got the 20th anniversary jem which is a real heavy guitar. It's body was designed by a Japanese fish tank specialist Apparently hence why it lights up. I checked on Steve Vai and he rarely plays it for more than 2 songs on stage. It's the first jem on the left in the pic


Foooooooooooooooooookin' hell! You have some serious gear!

To address the original post, nice buy mate. I found Gibsons real heavy tho, only used them for studio work. Loved my Ibanez for live stuff, so light and easy to play. :thumb:

My fav players, if you boys are interested...


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Great color for the Melody Maker (the best color IMO), my girlfriend sold hers a few months ago (was brown though, not that appealing )

Tosin Abasi is AWESOME !

And compared to BRUNBERG i look like a small dude with my only Caparison TAT Special lol... had to sell all the other electrics as their sound and neck feel was sooooo bad compared to it


----------

